# license endorsements



## rireserve (Aug 10, 2006)

Does anyone out there know the meaning of the letters R or M as endorsements on a Mass D/L. Thanks.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

M = Motorcycle
R = Restricted? Reinstated?


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

There is no "R" that I've ever seen for an endorsement in Massachusetts.


----------



## rireserve (Aug 10, 2006)

I'm sorry the restrictions were MBL and the types were L on a class B and a type S. I got it wrong the first time.


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

Types are different from endorsements. A type "L" is a license. Type "P" is a permit. So a normal drivers license is Type L Class D. "M" is motorcycle class which will accompany one of the other classes- A B C D.

Restrictions are different from endorsements. Some restrictions codes are:

B corrective lens
S proof of current blood sugar
P permit use by certified driving instructor
I junior operator
Z ignition lock

Endorsements are usually associated with CDL. Some of those are:
L is air brakes
X is hazmat
S is school bus
N is tank

I am unaware of any "L" restriction in Massachusetts.


----------



## rireserve (Aug 10, 2006)

Thanks, when I checked the packet cluster I saw that It was a CDL. That explains it.


----------

